# Coverin' Yo' Face!



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

it's nice to be able to just pull up on the lift ride and trap your breath. it also blocks wind from hitting your neck the rest of the time too. i really enjoy it just b/c it's so light and versitle. it worked well to soak up the blood when i split my chin open, let see your neoprene face mask do that! :laugh:


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I would think that they would freeze in the cold after breathing in it for a while. I'll just stick with using the collar on my jacket to keep the wind out on the chair lift. Seeing as that is what it is made for. I don't feel like being a Shaun White wannabe.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont need no stinkin' mask i have a natural one! 








bandanna just keeps the snow from going down my jacket..


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

well the bandana is good for a little while because its a quick pull up and pull down
I wear a helmet so the bandana is good for taking it off and talking to people because nobody really even knows who i am when im in full mask(mirrored goggles + bandana)
Its hard to pull a neoprene up and down ya know? But the bandana gets wet from gusts of wind and breath and it sometimes freezes hard. There are pros and cons of both


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

i should also add that on a good pow day i have a steady supply of water from the snowmelt off my beard ;p


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

megla, nice beard!! i've started growin my own as a tribute to my jaw being wired shut. it's a very enjoyable thing...i think i'm going to see how long and bushy i can let it get.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

berg said:


> megla, nice beard!! i've started growin my own as a tribute to my jaw being wired shut. it's a very enjoyable thing...i think i'm going to see how long and bushy i can let it get.


get well soon man..i trimmed it like twice all winter.. in the summer i buzz it #2 along with my head... winter everything grows....i've had a beard since 04 now.. maybe once or twice i shaved the whole thing.. but im primarily primate looking..


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

I usually always wear a neck warmer/facemask, I need it for the cold and windy mountain I board at or my face will freeze.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Instructor said:


> Its hard to pull a neoprene up and down ya know? But the bandana gets wet from gusts of wind and breath and it sometimes freezes hard.


I have one of the Under Armour ones. Super thin, light-weight, easy to store, easy to pull-down, and *never* freezes...warm, too!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

usually nothing unless its super cold. then its on of those seirus ones. 

i bought that seirus thing just for the Jay Peak trip and i swear by them now. barely came off my face due to the cold.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

i wear a full sirus head sock. love that thing, i feel like a snow ninja with it on.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a mask as well, but it's been getting warmer and I leave it down... bad idea for me - people have been asking me "did you get darker?" >_<;; I didn't realize you could get that much of a face tan in the winter. Stupid me.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

neosuke said:


> I didn't realize you could get that much of a face tan in the winter. Stupid me.


Hah, yeah, that actually happened to me, too. I realized after the first post that part of the pain was from sun tan/burn. I have a slight tan-line where my googles where. It's pretty funny/ raccoon-ish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I always wear this under my helmet. Together, they keep me very warm and very comfortable. The mouth/nose part easily pulls down if you don't want/need it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

NickNorth11 said:


> I always wear this under my helmet. Together, they keep me very warm and very comfortable. The mouth/nose part easily pulls down if you don't want/need it.


whoa. I had no idea Nike made one of those.


----------



## tboooe (Mar 16, 2008)

Living in Socal it never really gets too cold. I actually like feeling the air against my face. Its only when I am sitting on the lift or not moving that the wind bothers me. In these cases I just put my face into my jacket.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

sedition said:


> whoa. I had no idea Nike made one of those.


I searched a while for this one. I wanted one that was made so that the mouth/chin part could be pulled down really easily, and this one fit the bill perfectly. I definitely recommend it for those who are looking for good face protection.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

NickNorth11 said:


> I searched a while for this one. I wanted one that was made so that the mouth/chin part could be pulled down really easily, and this one fit the bill perfectly. I definitely recommend it for those who are looking for good face protection.


Yeah, looks and sounds just like the Under Armour cold gear hood (which is what I have). And yeah, can pull down front super easy, and it ain't as bulky as the neoprene ones, so can put in pocket super easy...and never freezes-up (i.e. bandana people).


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

sedition said:


> Yeah, looks and sounds just like the Under Armour cold gear hood (which is what I have). And yeah, can pull down front super easy, and it ain't as bulky as the neoprene ones, so can put in pocket super easy...and never freezes-up (i.e. bandana people).


Seems to be the exact same thing. Mine is also super thin. The U.A. one looks a little cooler. Although I wear mine under my helmet, so you can't see it anyway.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

NickNorth11 said:


> Seems to be the exact same thing. Mine is also super thin.


Hah, I'm sure it is. Nike is worried that UA is going to be, well, the next Nike. The two now have a ton of very similar products.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

That's true. I have seen soooooo many people rockin UA gear that used to be dominated by Nike. Are there prices similar? I wonder how UA won such a huge part of the market so quickly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Ghostface killa' FTW!!!! :lol:


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

red bandana every time


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i think underarmor stuff is more expensive in general. i only have there cold gear pants and shirt base layer


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

BurtonBoarder said:


> Ghostface killa' FTW!!!! :lol:


IMHO, you need to add humor to everything, even goofy polls.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

NickNorth11 said:


> That's true. I have seen soooooo many people rockin UA gear that used to be dominated by Nike. Are there prices similar? I wonder how UA won such a huge part of the market so quickly.


UA just has better marketing, and their original stuff was a total revolution in the sports-clothing world...and it just grew from there. UA is now making OUTER armour, too. (catchers gear for baseball, football & baseball pants, and even running sneakers). As soon as they start getting some contracts with major college teams, the pro leagues won't be far behind...and then Nike will be unthroned. At this point, I think it is only a matter of time. In the mean time, I'm quite happy with their cold gear.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Phenom said:


> red bandana every time


ok, why red?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like UA has some notably good gear that's thin and warm. Really thinking about getting the Cold gear for base layering, and the hood to keep warm and stay untanned lol


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

does the UA hood make breathing tough? i have a fleece facemask/helmet liner that has no airholes and makes breathing pretty tricky sometimes. it also fogs my goggles up like mad. ive been looking for a good replacement and was thinking about the neoprene ones but something about them seemed weird... if the UA doesnt cause breathing issues it looks perfect!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

sedition said:


> ok, why red?


Out of all my outfits I don't have any red, but the red bandana goes good with the jackets/hoodies that I have. The two things I wear the most are an urban camo jacket for cold days and a black and white empyre hoodie for warm days. The red goes good with both. I could wear a black or gray bandana but I don't like how outfits look when everything matches everything.

Observe the hoodie/bandana contrast:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

snowsam17 said:


> does the UA hood make breathing tough?


Naw, not at all. It's pretty crazy. It is super thin double layered material, but it keeps you warm, stops wind, and is *really* easy to breath with, and never freezes-up. I've also never had any fog issues with it. Beucase it is thin material, you can also ditch it in a pocket real easy if you dont want to wear it, unlike the neoprene ones which are more bulky.

I also have one of the Serius "combo-clava" masks that I have mixed feelings about. It has air holes, and this makes breathing feel like your not wearing a mask _at all_. However, the holes also lets cold air in gets my lips really chapped / cold sometimes becuase of it. But it's warmer than the UA mask, which can feel a little thin on the _super_ cold days. But, the obvious solution is to just wear the UA under the Serius on those kids of days, then there are *no* problems at all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

my beard prevents chapped lips..its about time for the spring cutting..


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

megladan said:


> my beard prevents chapped lips..its about time for the spring cutting..


lol. homegrown solution ftw! where's the poll option for that?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

berg said:


> lol. homegrown solution ftw! where's the poll option for that?


hhmm...I think the leatherface/I don't need no face-mittens would cover it? I clearly didn't realize there was so many options. I also should have included "I only rock the bandana when there are other people in the parking rocking who are also rocking the bandana so I can show them how Sean White I want to be."


----------



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

Ghostface Killa!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Bandana rocker everyday. Not only does it look super cool, but it keeps most of the wind out of your face/neck, traps your breath, and keeps your entire face warm if you tuck it into your goggles like i do


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

berg said:


> lol. homegrown solution ftw! where's the poll option for that?


tis all about the homegrown


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm still skeptical that bandans work as well as UA / serius / etc...


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

sedition said:


> I'm still skeptical that bandans work as well as UA / serius / etc...


They don't. Bandannas are a prime example of fashion before function.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> They don't. Bandannas are a prime example of fashion before function.


beards work, do some manly things and maybe you can get one =] i dont think i used facial protection once all season. :laugh:


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

megladan said:


> beards work, do some manly things and maybe you can get one =] i dont think i used facial protection once all season. :laugh:



I look retarded in a beard and can't grow a very good one at that. Again, the fashion before function thing.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> They don't. Bandannas are a prime example of fashion before function.



Heh. Well, I didn't want to be the one said it...but that is what I was thinking


----------



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

sedition said:


> Heh. Well, I didn't want to be the one said it...but that is what I was thinking


We gotta look pretty. Nah mean?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> They don't. Bandannas are a prime example of fashion before function.


How about when it's warm? I'd rather have a bandana around my neck that I can slide up on my face when I want instead of a UA mask tight on my face which would just make me sweat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Phenom said:


> How about when it's warm? I'd rather have a bandana around my neck that I can slide up on my face when I want instead of a UA mask tight on my face which would just make me sweat.


Well people don't wear UA masks when its warm out


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Phenom said:


> How about when it's warm? I'd rather have a bandana around my neck that I can slide up on my face when I want instead of a UA mask tight on my face which would just make me sweat.



When it's warm out I wear something lighter than a bandanna called sunscreen. I only go to my face mask when the temp gets below -15c.


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

I used to rock a bandana, mostly cuz they were cheap; 2 bucks at a t-shirt store, and it protected your face from the wind, especially on cold days. But once I started using the serius face mask, I haven't gone back. Although both seem to get moist after a long day of riding, the mask seems to stay more stationary to my face. I had no problems pulling both down though.

I gotta check out that UA gear...looks mad comfy and light...


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

"And you see this bandana hanging that means I'm like a bandit...like like a bandit, bandit."
-Chris Brown


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

donm3ga said:


> We gotta look pretty. Nah mean?


Ok, sure, we all want to look pretty and have gleeming Juddy Jetson hair-dos. But when it's uber-cold, and I see the Sean White fashion stunt-doubles rocking thin, wet/frozen bandanas that ain't obviosilly ain't cutting the mustard, they do look pretty. Pretty stupid.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Phenom said:


> How about when it's warm? I'd rather have a bandana around my neck that I can slide up on my face when I want instead of a UA mask tight on my face which would just make me sweat.


Yeah, it's really bad to break a sweat when doing sports. 
Actually, the UA stuff is super easy to pull down, and the whole reason UA is as big as they are is because their stuff is designed to "wick away" sweat and keep you dry, which includes all of their cold gear stuff. I don't see bandanas doing that, and as someone already said...if it's warm, you don't need to wear a mask at all, unless you are *really* working that fashion runway.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

llcooljunr said:


> I used to rock a bandana, mostly cuz they were cheap; 2 bucks at a t-shirt store, and it protected your face from the wind, especially on cold days. But once I started using the serius face mask, I haven't gone back. Although both seem to get moist after a long day of riding, the mask seems to stay more stationary to my face. I had no problems pulling both down though.
> 
> I gotta check out that UA gear...looks mad comfy and light...


Yeah, my guess is that you wont go back to serius after trying UA.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

sedition said:


> Yeah, it's really bad to break a sweat when doing sports.
> Actually, the UA stuff is super easy to pull down, and the whole reason UA is as big as they are is because their stuff is designed to "wick away" sweat and keep you dry, which includes all of their cold gear stuff. I don't see bandanas doing that, and as someone already said...if it's warm, you don't need to wear a mask at all, unless you are *really* working that fashion runway.


Trust me I know how their cold gear worked, I've owned plenty UA shirts during my 8 years playing baseball. If you ask me I'd say they're all hyped up but they're nothing special. I just think some people are uneasy with the fact that there are people out there who are perfectly comfortable with their $1 bandana meanwhile they have on their $25 UA masks that don't really do that much more.

My banadana never freezes like some people have said, it keeps my face and neck warm, and its cheap. Maybe I'm just low maintenance, but I'm perfectly happy with it.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't stand anything over my mouth and nose when riding. I'm usually going balls to the walls and can't breathe well enough. Doesn't matter if it's Turtle fur, neoprene with holes, or flyweight Capilene. When the temps get into the 20s or below, I wear a thin Capilene balaclava under my helmet, pulled down below my chin so my cheeks are at least somewhat protected. Mouth and nose open to the wind. My face goes numb when it gets really cold and I loose the ability to enunciate words, but that's a good trade off for high air intake! Because of overheating, I don't even put on a fleece vest unless the temps are well below freezing...just longjohns and a Gore-tex shell.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Phenom said:


> but I'm perfectly happy with it.


Well, that is all that *really* counts.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

AAA said:


> When the temps get into the 20s or below


Hey, that sounds pretty *WARM* for around here (often have summit temps below zero)! Where you normally ride at?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

sedition said:


> Hey, that sounds pretty *WARM* for around here (often have summit temps below zero)! Where you normally ride at?


You do realize he is talking about 20F which is about -7C.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

my opinion is that as long as people wearing a bandana are warm and comfortable, they should keep on wearing it. what bugs me is when people choose bandanas over a thicker mask just to look cooler and then end up spending the whole day freezing and uncomfortable. its cool with me if you rock a bandana not only to look cool but to also keep warm, but dont suffer just to be stylish.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> You do realize he is talking about 20F which is about -7C.


I assumed he was talking 20F. I'm not quite following the point your making. Help?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

snowsam17 said:


> my opinion is that as long as people wearing a bandana are warm and comfortable, they should keep on wearing it. what bugs me is when people choose bandanas over a thicker mask just to look cooler and then end up spending the whole day freezing and uncomfortable. its cool with me if you rock a bandana not only to look cool but to also keep warm, but dont suffer just to be stylish.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

PA. Daytime highs are often in the 30s to 40s thru winter. I've only ridden in temps down to minus 8 or so. Still couldn't stand my mouth and nose covered. It only stings for a little while... :laugh:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

AAA said:


> PA. Daytime highs are often in the 30s to 40s thru winter. I've only ridden in temps down to minus 8 or so. Still couldn't stand my mouth and nose covered. It only stings for a little while... :laugh:


30's and 40's! I'd be in shorts and a t-shirt!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

sedition said:


> I assumed he was talking 20F. I'm not quite following the point your making. Help?


That just seemed odd to me that you would consider 20F to be warm as I know 20F is what the average temperature for January is at the Banff Weather station. I was always under the impression that average temps at the U.S. resorts may be a little warmer than the Banff area. However, I haven't been to many resorts in the States so my impression could be very wrong. :dunno:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, Once the temps get into the mid-30's and certainly the 40's I start to cook. All vents zipped open, no insulation, and still roasting. The gentle glide mountain shooshers are still bundled up, though. :laugh: I'll take bitter cold weather and squeaky snow any day for riding.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

woops i didn't notice this got so many posts.

bandanas work fine for me. use them on the east and west coast and hasn't given me any problems. keeps my face from getting dried out and chapped. keeps the warm breath on my face. looks cool to boot. depending on the bandana, some will freeze but mine never do.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Dude I'm a freaking Seirus addict 
Their masks are just incredible, they're so comfy I can keep one pulled over my nose without touching it for like 6 hours, which I did and in the gondolas I didn't need to pull it back down cuz I could speak and act just like if my skin was free lmao! I mean they fit so naturally and they're so soft you can pratically ignore they're wrapped over your face and they're so wind/water proof you don't feel any cold or wind at all  bandannas and UA armors can't even compare!
Btw stfu to pps who think they look weird or scary, try one and say that again, plus I believe they look alright :dunno:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Stonhm66 said:


> UA armors can't even compare!


INFIDEL!!!


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

UA for the win.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

See av. I rock that.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Used to wear Seirus, now i wear UA. Not nearly as bulky


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I LIVE by UA.


----------



## nzshred (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread is a decent size, so I may have missed a few responses... but, does no one here use it for anything other than keeping your face warm?

I usually always have a bandana around my neck, but only pull it up to stop the sunburn! I hate sunscreen so I usually use a bandana while I'm on the chairlifts or waiting in line to keep the sun off. But sometimes I do use it to keep snow or wind blasting my face on chairlifts. I prefer to just tuck my face into my jacket, prop the hood and keep my head down if the weather is bad though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Used to wear Seirus, now i wear UA. Not nearly as bulky


same here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I live in Minnesota and usually have a thick beard/mustache which will freeze in our arctic cold. So bandana/masks are a nescesity with me. I had a nice throat/face mask thing, don't remember the brand, but it was quality other than sometimes it was super hard to breathe with it on, after a while, but I lost that, so I just wore bandanas the rest of the season until it got warmer out.


----------

